# 2007 Sierra 1500 "Classic" Plow?



## dmorrill22 (Jan 12, 2013)

My father recently purchased a 2007 GMC Sierra 1500, classic body style. He wants to put a plow on it. Fisher Minute-Mount setups are fairly cheap used around here, and would be ideal if they would work on this truck. We will only be using this to plow our driveway, so it won't be used commercially or anything. So, that being said, here are my questions:

1) Would a Minute-Mount plow be too heavy or big for this truck to handle?

2) If not, would Timbrens solve the front sag problem, or will additional modifications be needed to the truck to support the plow?

3) I have found a set of 7168 push plates on ebay, which seems to be the correct plates for this style truck. However, I cannot seem to find any information on wiring. Would an new wire harness be needed if the plow is off a different truck?

If a wire harness from a different truck won't work, can it be adapted to the Sierra's wiring? I'm not new to wiring or electrical work so if it isn't impossible to do I would like to explore this avenue.

Thanks for the help,
Doug


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

A 7.6 Fisher on that would be fine. The truck really won't notice if it's just for your driveway and especially if you take off the plow when your done. Put 500-600 pounds of sandbags by the tailgate and go.


----------



## dmorrill22 (Jan 12, 2013)

What sort of setups came with the Fisher Minute Mount plows? I know there are hydraulic and electric-over-hydraulic, but is one easier to adapt to the gmc? I want to avoid a new wiring harness, so I am thinking that the hydraulic setup would be better. Also, it would not drain the battery.


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

Pretty sure Fisher never made a specific all hydro kit for that truck. I'm sure one could be fit under the hood somehow and with a lot of work, but elec/hydro will be much easier. The wire harness doesn't take up much room. I could install all the wiring in an hour. Find one with the SEHP hydro pack. They are good pumps.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

That truck will handle that plow just fine. I doubt I would even install Timbrens for just one driveway.


----------



## dmorrill22 (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. Anybody know anything about the wire harness issue?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

For one driveway it'll be completely fine. My 06 is identical to it and it has a 7.6 Fisher HD, no Timbrens, and about 350 lbs in the bed. It plows roughly 25 driveways.


----------



## ceptorman (Nov 30, 2011)

dmorrill22;1568912 said:


> Thanks for the info guys. Anybody know anything about the wire harness issue?


If the plow was on a same style truck as your Dad's, it should match, GM 1999-2007 is a match I believe. A 2007 GM light adapter kit may be required to connect plow harness to your headlights. It's fairly simple to install.


----------



## buddymanzpop (Nov 14, 2009)

[/ATTACH]

Fisher 7 & 1/2 foot RD, best half ton truck plow ever made, this one is for sale with all truck side wiring and push plates for 1988 to 1998 or 2003 to early 2007 GM 1500 series trucks. $2000


----------



## wilsonsground (Jun 29, 2012)

Is it just the way Im Seeing the picture, or is your cutting edge worn more towards the passenger side?


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Never seen one worn like that...mine are worn at the very edges more than the center because I have to plow sometimes with the blade angled and off the ground slightly


----------

